# ? about Evernote on Fire HDX 7"



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I love Evernote. I keep everything in there. I call it my brain.

I rarely get online on anything but my beloved Fire but I cannot seem to locate the trash bin on the Fire version of Evernote. On occasion I need to look in there. Is it there and hiding? Am I just not seeing it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't find it either.   I'm going to contact support and see what they say.  It should be under Notebooks.

Until this gets figured out, you can go to the www.evernote.com website using the Silk browser and access the trash there.  I bookmarked the site.

Betsy


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you Betsy.....I have trouble getting around EN on silk. Could be I have too many notebooks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LauraElizabeth said:


> Thank you Betsy.....I have trouble getting around EN on silk. Could be I have too many notebooks!


 

Well, I would suggest only using Silk for looking in the trash. 

Betsy


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)




----------

